# Galaxy S Lightray 4G



## stonent (May 29, 2012)

This phone on MetroPCS appears to be a Droid Charge with an antenna added. I've heard on some review sites that it may be getting ICS. I wonder if the guts are close enough that the RIL could be obtained from it if it gets ICS?

I don't have a Charge but my wife has a Stratosphere which is similar as well.


----------



## jco23 (Dec 10, 2011)

the lightray looks like the charge repackaged (same with comcast to xfinity). unfortunately, verizon, samsung, and most of the developing community have forgotten about the charge - so I doubt that there will be any new developers for the lightray.

i'm not sure if you'll be able to port any of the custom ROMs that dwith has developed to the lightray, but I would not count on it. dwith's ROM (tweaked) is the only thing making this phone still relevent.


----------



## Andy32790 (Aug 13, 2012)

Yea the Droid charge is dead. Barely even got 4 updates I think lol
Sad because it seemed so promising at first

Tweaked 3.0 Smoked Glass


----------



## JihadSquad (Nov 2, 2011)

Andy32790 said:


> Yea the Droid charge is dead. Barely even got 4 updates I think lol
> Sad because it seemed so promising at first
> 
> Tweaked 3.0 Smoked Glass


Started at ED1, got ED2, EE4, EP4, FP1, and FP5 (I think - I got the phone when EE4 was already out so i'm not sure about before). But yeah its dead now.


----------



## craigsouthwick (Jan 4, 2012)

I'm not inclined to buy another Samsung for this reason. Or is Verizon to blame? In either case a Nexus phone is looking like the only way to go.


----------



## jco23 (Dec 10, 2011)

samsung has produced some quality devices recently - just that their business model is to try to sell new devices. they don't make any money but updating software on current devices.


----------



## JihadSquad (Nov 2, 2011)

If this device had been popular enough we would have had aosp a long time ago. Look at the Verizon gs3. It had a locked bootloader and got cn10 really fast.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wdswds (Dec 23, 2011)

sadly, Samsung just wants to make as many phones as possible, forgetting the phones they made 6 months ago to focus on the ones they just released.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## benbrokaw79 (Jul 27, 2012)

Therein lies my dilemma. I want an s3, but may go with a Nexus phone instead.


----------



## p2kmafia (Jan 9, 2012)

I don't think Samsung will forget about the S3 for a looong time because the sales of that phone surpassed the sales of any iPoop and is without question their best flaghship phone


----------



## Andy32790 (Aug 13, 2012)

p2kmafia said:


> I don't think Samsung will forget about the S3 for a looong time because the sales of that phone surpassed the sales of any iPoop and is without question their best flaghship phone


doesn't mean they wont drop it to encourage people to buy the next line of phones

Tweaked 3.0 Smoked Glass


----------



## JihadSquad (Nov 2, 2011)

Andy32790 said:


> doesn't mean they wont drop it to encourage people to buy the next line of phones
> 
> Tweaked 3.0 Smoked Glass


The galaxy s got updates all the way to gingerbread and it launched on eclair. According to Samsung it would have gotten ICS if there was enough storage on /system. It's all the side phones like ours that get ignored.


----------

